# Medicals stuck on "Health Requirements outstanding"



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

I have submitted my Medicals on April 28th via E-Health , submitted PCC on 3rd may , now waiting for grant. 

I'm facing an issue When i login online status i see the follow message:

"Health requirements outstanding" 

Below it are 4 lines of "further medicals received & HIV test received", No where it says "referred" so i assume my medicals didn't need to be referred. 

But in my wife's case it says " Health Requirements Finalized" which is puzzling as to why mine are still "outstanding" and my wife's are "finalized" 

Anyone else had a similar experience, where their health requirements status was stuck on outstanding, despite 2nd applicant is "finalized" ? does this mean there is an issue with my medicals or should i safely assume its a case of CO not bothered to update my status ?

Thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI JBY

Many a times teh CO does not update the status, in our case our medicals were final in no time, i think took a week but fr my new born daughter it took them 20 days, even after i got the visa the status for her did not change whereas everything else became met.


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> HI JBY
> 
> Many a times teh CO does not update the status, in our case our medicals were final in no time, i think took a week but fr my new born daughter it took them 20 days, even after i got the visa the status for her did not change whereas everything else became met.


We are also facing similar problem. For all three of us it is showing health requirements finalized in the main page. Mine and wife's documents checklist showing medicals *MET.* But my daughter's checklist still showing medicals *REQUIRED.*


----------



## nicolec (Apr 24, 2012)

Just want to ask, whre can I find the documents checklist page that shows the status of the documents as MET or REQUIRED. I apllied for 457 visa but the online status does not have a page for the document checklist. Where can I find this?

My online status states that primary applicant's HEALTH REQUIREMENTS FINALISED. but wife and daughter stuck on HEATH REQUIREMENTS OUTSTANDING. Don't see any page that says documents as MET.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

nicolec said:


> Just want to ask, whre can I find the documents checklist page that shows the status of the documents as MET or REQUIRED. I apllied for 457 visa but the online status does not have a page for the document checklist. Where can I find this?
> 
> My online status states that primary applicant's HEALTH REQUIREMENTS FINALISED. but wife and daughter stuck on HEATH REQUIREMENTS OUTSTANDING. Don't see any page that says documents as MET.


i am not sure if 457 is the same , but for 175/176 there is a document checklist, it is located under the field "view your receipt details" in the online visa status, there is a link that takes you to document checklist.

Btw my health requirements are all finalized, i now understand how it works, basically if yours is finalized this means the Doctor at HOC finished your case, but if outstanding means the doctor at HOC is still reviewing the health results of your wife and daughter. It has nothing to do with your case officer, when HOC finishes your wife&daughter health review, they will update it as "finalized", just give it sometime.


----------



## nicolec (Apr 24, 2012)

JBY said:


> i am not sure if 457 is the same , but for 175/176 there is a document checklist, it is located under the field "view your receipt details" in the online visa status, there is a link that takes you to document checklist.
> 
> Btw my health requirements are all finalized, i now understand how it works, basically if yours is finalized this means the Doctor at HOC finished your case, but if outstanding means the doctor at HOC is still reviewing the health results of your wife and daughter. It has nothing to do with your case officer, when HOC finishes your wife&daughter health review, they will update it as "finalized", just give it sometime.


Actually our medicals were done 6 months ago which was intended for a PR application but my employer's nomination for PR was refused so we are going the 457 route. HOC has given us approval to use the medicals done 6 months ago and provided us with the reference numbers for our CO to locate the results. That is why I am wondering why my wife and daughter's medicals still show as HEALTH REQUIREMENTS OUTSTANDING as we have provided the reference numbers for each of us.


----------



## nauman_beg (May 23, 2012)

Hi: I am also facing the very same dilemma of my wife's medical status as "Further checking required" since 11th April although the results were submitted on 30th March online. We declared a thyroid medication issue during the examination, Thyroid hormone tests were taken & submitted with everything in control but still no conclusion from their end. Its been like almost 2months since we submitted the tests...donot know how long it would be more. Really frustrated:confused2:


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

nauman_beg said:


> Hi: I am also facing the very same dilemma of my wife's medical status as "Further checking required" since 11th April although the results were submitted on 30th March online. We declared a thyroid medication issue during the examination, Thyroid hormone tests were taken & submitted with everything in control but still no conclusion from their end. Its been like almost 2months since we submitted the tests...donot know how long it would be more. Really frustrated:confused2:


Write to the CO asking the status. The same happened with me wherein my wife's meds got finalized and mine n kid's pending. Coincidently I wrote to CO to update her abt the meds and she replied saying she didn't receive. 
I then pasted the online status showing 'received' and asked her how that was possible, to which she said she was awaiting confirmation from the health operations center. She also said that she will followup. After that in 2 days it showed finalized.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

JBY said:


> i am not sure if 457 is the same , but for 175/176 there is a document checklist, it is located under the field "view your receipt details" in the online visa status, there is a link that takes you to document checklist.


I submitted my application a month ago and the require documents as stated in the email a few days after that. I'm worried I missed something, because when I log in to check the progress of my application the document checklist states PCC + Form 160EH and 26EH required (xray/medical eamination). The second part of the Application Status also says medicals outstanding. From everything I have read these will only be required when requested by CO, correct?

I have a PCC certificate from March 2011, is this still valid for purposes of this visa application? (i.e. do they need to be within a certain timeframe of being submitted)... if so I may front load it... but again from what I have read PCC and medicals will not be required for those of us from UK?

thanks


----------



## SweetSexyCessy (May 15, 2012)

Hi. I would also like to ask a similar question regarding this topic. What does it mean "referred" in our medical status? Thanks.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

SweetSexyCessy said:


> Hi. I would also like to ask a similar question regarding this topic. What does it mean "referred" in our medical status? Thanks.


Hello,
Further Medicals referred means that your medical result has been referred to HOC for further verification by the doctors there. It doesn't necessarily mean there is anything to be concerned about. They just want to take analyse your results a bit more before finalising it.

Your result should move to Finalised status in a couple of days time if all goes well. Good Luck!!


----------



## SweetSexyCessy (May 15, 2012)

Thanks so much for your reply. Now i have understood. God bless


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

nauman_beg said:


> Hi: I am also facing the very same dilemma of my wife's medical status as "Further checking required" since 11th April although the results were submitted on 30th March online. We declared a thyroid medication issue during the examination, Thyroid hormone tests were taken & submitted with everything in control but still no conclusion from their end. Its been like almost 2months since we submitted the tests...donot know how long it would be more. Really frustrated:confused2:


I strongly suggest that you email your CO, he/she will follow up.

This is how my issue was eventually resolved, i waited for 10 days or so and as i mentioned on this post my medicals was stuck on "outstanding". I emailed my CO and told him that i did my medicals, doctor confirmed that he sent the medicals on the same day, etc. CO replied to me that the doctor at HOC did not finalize my health requirements and that i should wait. Interestingly the Health was "finalized" the next morning, so i believe the CO must have followed up with HOC. 

Honestly maybe i could've waited a lil bit longer but i was getting impatient  and worried that maybe the results didn't reach properly.

So no harm in dropping an email to your CO, especially since your waited for so long as it seems to me that HOC tends to sleep on it based on my experience and alot of others around many forums.


----------



## nicolec (Apr 24, 2012)

Can I email my Co eventhough I have an agent acting on my behalf? My dependents meds are stuck on Health requirements outstanding eventhough I have received confirmation from HoC that the meds have been finalised a long time ago. I emailed my agent to follow-up with CO but agent is not answering my emails.


----------



## nauman_beg (May 23, 2012)

Thanks. Surely, I will inquire for an update as it strikes me now that they are waiting for something since the status shows "Further Checks Required"....maybe the cleared hormone tests are not yet delivered., impearive for a decision......Hope it is not something else


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

JimJams said:


> I submitted my application a month ago and the require documents as stated in the email a few days after that. I'm worried I missed something, because when I log in to check the progress of my application the document checklist states PCC + Form 160EH and 26EH required (xray/medical eamination). The second part of the Application Status also says medicals outstanding. From everything I have read these will only be required when requested by CO, correct?
> 
> I have a PCC certificate from March 2011, is this still valid for purposes of this visa application? (i.e. do they need to be within a certain timeframe of being submitted)... if so I may front load it... but again from what I have read PCC and medicals will not be required for those of us from UK?
> 
> thanks


Hi JimJams, i learnt that the FIRST PAGE which says "health requirements outstanding" is updated by HOC and not by your CO. So if it still says outstanding this means that the good doctors at HOC did not finalize your medicals. When HOC finalizes your medicals it will say "Medicals Finalized"

Now, when you go to the checklist, That is where your CO comes in, if the forms 160eh & 26eh change to "MET" that means your CO saw the HOC report and he is satisfied that you are healthy. 

In your case , you may frontload the medicals & PCC if you like, that way you will save time and get a grant right after you get a CO, or just wait till the CO asks it from you. People who usually wait are from HR countries OR because they need more time to prepare themselves for the medicals and pcc.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

JBY said:


> Hi JimJams, i learnt that the FIRST PAGE which says "health requirements outstanding" is updated by HOC and not by your CO. So if it still says outstanding this means that the good doctors at HOC did not finalize your medicals. When HOC finalizes your medicals it will say "Medicals Finalized"
> 
> Now, when you go to the checklist, That is where your CO comes in, if the forms 160eh & 26eh change to "MET" that means your CO saw the HOC report and he is satisfied that you are healthy.
> 
> In your case , you may frontload the medicals & PCC if you like, that way you will save time and get a grant right after you get a CO, or just wait till the CO asks it from you. People who usually wait are from HR countries OR because they need more time to prepare themselves for the medicals and pcc.


Thanks. I'm not in any rush so will just wait. Just the fact it said it was required right now that stumped me. I thought people from low risk countries were not asked for PCC or medicals? Will I definitely be asked for medicals?

Incidently, I applied for a WHV last July and due to the fact I had spent more than a 3 month consecutive period out of the UK in the past 5 years I had to get x-rays done, which were accepted without any problems. I am not going to be using the WHV now, so hoping with some luck they can re-use that...

thanks for the clarification though.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

JimJams said:


> Thanks. I'm not in any rush so will just wait. Just the fact it said it was required right now that stumped me. I thought people from low risk countries were not asked for PCC or medicals? Will I definitely be asked for medicals?
> 
> Incidently, I applied for a WHV last July and due to the fact I had spent more than a 3 month consecutive period out of the UK in the past 5 years I had to get x-rays done, which were accepted without any problems. I am not going to be using the WHV now, so hoping with some luck they can re-use that...
> 
> thanks for the clarification though.


Yes, for permanent residence, even LR countries require to submit medicals & PCC, there is no exemption UK included.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

JBY said:


> Yes, for permanent residence, even LR countries require to submit medicals & PCC, there is no exemption UK included.


Ok, good to know. It won't be a problem but at least now it doesn't surprise me! I'll try attaching the PCC I have now, it may be deemed out of date (since it is more than 12 months old) but it won't do any harm.

I'm planning on heading out to Canada for 9 months or so. I presume if the medicals came up whilst I am out there then it won't be a problem getting them done out there? I'm going out on a WHV, will I have to let DIAC know changes of (temporary) contact addresses?

thanks


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

JBY said:


> I strongly suggest that you email your CO, he/she will follow up.
> 
> This is how my issue was eventually resolved, i waited for 10 days or so and as i mentioned on this post my medicals was stuck on "outstanding". I emailed my CO and told him that i did my medicals, doctor confirmed that he sent the medicals on the same day, etc. CO replied to me that the doctor at HOC did not finalize my health requirements and that i should wait. Interestingly the Health was "finalized" the next morning, so i believe the CO must have followed up with HOC.
> 
> ...


lol JBY, I did my medicals on May 9th, and they're still "outstanding" so I took your advice - lets see if it works


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

JimJams said:


> Ok, good to know. It won't be a problem but at least now it doesn't surprise me! I'll try attaching the PCC I have now, it may be deemed out of date (since it is more than 12 months old) but it won't do any harm.
> 
> I'm planning on heading out to Canada for 9 months or so. I presume if the medicals came up whilst I am out there then it won't be a problem getting them done out there? I'm going out on a WHV, will I have to let DIAC know changes of (temporary) contact addresses?
> 
> thanks


JimJams, be very careful about uploading an OLD PCC, because DIAC will base your ENTRY date for the permanent residence based on the DATE of your PCC (they give you 1 year from date of ur PCC, so if ur pcc is dated lets say june 2011, u have to enter australia by june 2012). this is why everyone gets a fresh one, so i suggest you do not upload the old PCC.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

stormgal said:


> lol JBY, I did my medicals on May 9th, and they're still "outstanding" so I took your advice - lets see if it works


COol let us know how it turns out  , does it atleast say "further medicals received" on the first page of ur status?


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

nicolec said:


> Can I email my Co eventhough I have an agent acting on my behalf? My dependents meds are stuck on Health requirements outstanding eventhough I have received confirmation from HoC that the meds have been finalised a long time ago. I emailed my agent to follow-up with CO but agent is not answering my emails.


No you cannot email your CO yourself, your registered agent has to contact your CO. Seems to me your agent is incompetent, give him a call or something you have to push him to do it. 

If things get out of hand, fire him and take the application in your own hands. You just need to fill 1 form and send it to diac. I Know it sounds extreme but trust me there are tons of people on this forum who did just that due to agents messing it up.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

JBY said:


> JimJams, be very careful about uploading an OLD PCC, because DIAC will base your ENTRY date for the permanent residence based on the DATE of your PCC (they give you 1 year from date of ur PCC, so if ur pcc is dated lets say june 2011, u have to enter australia by june 2012). this is why everyone gets a fresh one, so i suggest you do not upload the old PCC.


Thanks for that, best wait then I think!!! It's out of date anyway and my move to Aus is delayed at the moment till as late as possible (I wouldn't even have applied yet if it wasn't for the SkillSelect changes)

Nothing left to do but sit back and wait now :ranger:

thanks


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

JBY said:


> COol let us know how it turns out  , does it atleast say "further medicals received" on the first page of ur status?



No, nothing at all. Everything shows up as "outstanding" just like it did when I first applied for the visa, which is why yesterday I finally decided to bite the bullet and email the CO. I know it's been received though, because I tracked the package


----------



## cd107947 (Jun 27, 2012)

stormgal said:


> lol JBY, I did my medicals on May 9th, and they're still "outstanding" so I took your advice - lets see if it works


My time line

IELTS: Jul 2011, 8.5
EA letter: 8/12/2011
WA SS: 27/1/2012
Application online 176: 18/3/2012
CO :4/4/2012
PCC: 17/4/2012
Meds: 27/4/2012
Finalized for 3 of us: 2/6/2012


I am also having a similar issue. The status of medicals for myself and two kids shows met but shows outstanding for my wife from 27/4/2012. I have sent a mail to my CO on 5/6/2012 and she has replied on 6/6/2012 that the medicals have been received by Global Health and DIAC is waiting finalization. Even after two weeks seeing no change, I sent her a second mail one week back. No reply still. Status shows the same.

Is it a good idea to send another mail? Any reply to this will be welcome.


----------



## cd107947 (Jun 27, 2012)

JBY said:


> I have submitted my Medicals on April 28th via E-Health , submitted PCC on 3rd may , now waiting for grant.
> 
> I'm facing an issue When i login online status i see the follow message:
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I am not sure if your issue is resolved, please see below, maybe it can help. 

I had raised up my case here for the 176 medicals as only my wife's case was stuck up. Since I had nothing happening from 2/6 till 28/6, I had to make a complain on the Global Health Website feedback form. The same day I received a reply from a Ms. Sonia Taouk, working there with emails [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] as appended below:

Dear Mr XXXXXXX,

I am writing in response to your complaint made to the DIAC Global Feedback Unit on 28 June 2012, regarding the status of Mrs XXXXXXXXXX's medical assessment.

Global Health have now had an opportunity to investigate the case and we can confirm that a medical opinion was provided on 2 June 2012. Unfortunately, the opinion did not transfer into the system correctly, due to a minor system issue. The opinion has now been entered manually into the system. 

Your Case Officer has been advised of the issue and can now confirm the outcome of the medical assessment. 

Please accept my apologies for any inconvenience this may have caused.

I was not able to get any help for my case on any of the fora I visited. Maybe this might help a few others, as each case is very unique. Will keep you all posted on progress.


----------



## cd107947 (Jun 27, 2012)

cd107947 said:


> My time line
> 
> IELTS: Jul 2011, 8.5
> EA letter: 8/12/2011
> ...


Update:

Dear All,

I had raised up my case here for the 176 medicals as only my wife's case was stuck up. Since I had nothing happening from 2/6 till 28/6, I had to make a complain on the Global Health Website feedback form. The same day I received a reply from a Ms. Sonia Taouk, working there with emails [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] as appended below:

Dear Mr XXXXXXX,

I am writing in response to your complaint made to the DIAC Global Feedback Unit on 28 June 2012, regarding the status of Mrs XXXXXXXXXX's medical assessment.

Global Health have now had an opportunity to investigate the case and we can confirm that a medical opinion was provided on 2 June 2012. Unfortunately, the opinion did not transfer into the system correctly, due to a minor system issue. The opinion has now been entered manually into the system. 

Your Case Officer has been advised of the issue and can now confirm the outcome of the medical assessment. 

Please accept my apologies for any inconvenience this may have caused.

I was not able to get any help for my case on any of the fora I visited. Maybe this might help a few others, as each case is very unique. Will keep you all posted on progress.


----------



## cd107947 (Jun 27, 2012)

cd107947 said:


> Update:
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> ...


FURTHER UPDATE:

Received my visa grant letter today, just after the complaint on 28/6. 176 visa came through today! Looking forward to landing in August.


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hello,
> Further Medicals referred means that your medical result has been referred to HOC for further verification by the doctors there. It doesn't necessarily mean there is anything to be concerned about. They just want to take analyse your results a bit more before finalising it.
> 
> Your result should move to Finalised status in a couple of days time if all goes well. Good Luck!!


Hi coolsnake

I have the same prob now:

I have uploaded mine & my son's (2.1 years old) medicals on 30/June. And my wife's on 4/July. 

My medicals status[on first page] shows "Health requirements finalised" , but my son meds status showing as "*Further medical results referred*" and if we click on the link its saying "*Further medicals have been referred to Australia for further processing*"


So they sent it for further analysis to HOC? so, I have nothing to do now? just wait for furhter correspondence or change of status? 



Thnxxx


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS Applied: 19-Dec-2011| ACS +ve: 23-Jan-2012 | IELTS: 21-Apr-2012 | NSW SS Applied: 08-May-2012 | NSW SS: 31-May-2012 | 176: 07-Jun-2012 | CO(ABPF) : 26-Jun-2012 | PCC: 29-Jun-2012 | Meds: 04-July-2012


----------



## wong0390 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello everyone! I am new to this forum. I have a query and would like someone can help. I completed my meds on 27/11/12. However, when I check in my application status, the following messages show:

01/12/2012	Health requirements outstanding 
02/12/2012	Information received 
01/12/2012	Medical examination required 
01/12/2012	Chest X-Ray report required 
01/12/2012	HIV blood test required 
01/12/2012	Hepatitis B antigen blood test required 
01/12/2012	Hepatitis C antibody blood test required 
Complete health forms for this applicant

Does "Health requirements outstanding" usually mean that Medical results were being referred for further assessment? I have emailed to DIAC asking for clarification of meds status and they have not responded yet.

Has someone had a similar case? 

Thank you


----------



## fighter (Nov 26, 2012)

wong0390 said:


> Hello everyone! I am new to this forum. I have a query and would like someone can help. I completed my meds on 27/11/12. However, when I check in my application status, the following messages show:
> 
> 01/12/2012	Health requirements outstanding
> 02/12/2012	Information received
> ...


Hi Wong0390,

Do you have any history of suffering from hepatitis in the past...Did you declare anything in the medical form?


----------



## wong0390 (Dec 15, 2012)

fighter said:


> Hi Wong0390,
> 
> Do you have any history of suffering from hepatitis in the past...Did you declare anything in the medical form?


I have no past medical history so did not declare.


----------



## idlebrain (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi All...

I am an IT Consultant and have applied for WP 457 along with my Wife(Dependent).

We have done Medicals(Just X-Ray only) on 22/12. Current status as below:

Person 1 

04/12/2012 Health requirements outstanding 
10/12/2012 Further information required 
22/12/2012 Further medical results received 
22/12/2012 Further medical results received 

Person 2 

10/12/2012 Further information required 
22/12/2012 Health requirements finalised 
22/12/2012 Further medical results received 
22/12/2012 Further medical results received 

Tell me guys is there something I need to worry about?

Thanks
Satia


----------



## idlebrain (Dec 23, 2012)

Anyone? Please help me.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

idlebrain said:


> Anyone? Please help me.


Nothing to worry about, these things take time to process and we are now into the holiday season, a lot of people would have taken vacation time off and so you can expect things to take a little longer to process than normal.


----------



## idlebrain (Dec 23, 2012)

JimJams said:


> Nothing to worry about, these things take time to process and we are now into the holiday season, a lot of people would have taken vacation time off and so you can expect things to take a little longer to process than normal.


Thanks for Reply Jim. Now the status changed as below:

04/12/2012 Health requirements outstanding 
10/12/2012 Further information required 
24/12/2012 Further medical results referred 
24/12/2012 Further medical results referred 

Now I'm more worried. Does anybody experienced similar message?Please share. I'm really tensed...


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I still wouldn't worry, it's too soon between you getting the medicals done and the results coming through and being analysed. Since you had you x-ray on 22/12 which is a Saturday and highly unlikely that immigration staff are working. Plus it is Christmas now so as I said a lot of people would have taken time off (if the office haven't already shut down anyway!).

Did the medical centre say anything about your x-ray? Good, bad, anything to worry about? Do you have any history of chest problems? If not then I would not worry.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I need your help. I have been invited for subclass 190. I have following query regarding health requirement.

My spouse was HCV (Hepatitis C) victim. But she has cured from it now 

but when you test Anti HCV Screen blood test it will always show positive. But if we go for detail test e.g. HCV RNA (Qualitative and Quantitative) it says 'Not Detected' . 

1- Do i need to worry about it ? 

2- further Is high blood pressure any issue in dependent for visa grant ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## navdeepsony (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi little... I am in the same boat...i was also affected with hcv but got it cleared in 2012 but as you said when you test Anti HCV Screen blood test it will always show positive. But if we go for detail test e.g. HCV RNA (Qualitative and Quantitative) it says 'Not Detected' . Now as it is already a lot of time since you posted this please guide me what happened with your case and also what should i do??? 
Do i declare or not??? Thanks.


----------

